# Info on camping at Interlaken 6



## darach

Planning to stay for 4 to 5 nights at Interlaken in the middle of September. I am looking at TCS Camping Interlaken 6 which is in the ACSI book no 717. Has anybody stayed there, is it nice and easy to get to the railway station in Interlaken on foot from the campsite.
Derek


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Yes. A fairly small site on the waterway which runs through Interlaken. The site is not all that pretentious, but most of the usual facilities are there. The TCS try to offer good value rather than bells and whistles.
They have quite a large communal area and kitchen/lounge to cater for young backpackers who are accommodated in a hostel-type block.
Easy enough to walk into Interlaken.
If the site is full, there is also a large carpark area, but I do not recall there being any EHU or water there.

Also near the town is Camping Jungfraublick, run by the man who chairs the Berner Oberland publicity group. Flat well kept site, full of fruit trees, good clubroom and very laid back.

Hope this helps


----------



## Sideways86

*Hi*

Also take a look at Lazy Rancho, great site immaculate and 10 mins walk to town centre

Very nice area

jealous now !

Regards


----------



## barryd

We had a look at this site in late June and thought it wad grotty with quite a few youths hanging about. Not threatening but probably annoying. We decided the sites round interlaken were a rip off and the place is nothing special.

We soon discovered that the real scenery and much cheaper and better sites were up either the junfrau vally or grindlewald vally. We stayed at camping rutti at the foot of jungfrau and not far from laudenbrau where there are trains going everywhere if you have lots of spending money. I'm no expert on sites though as we try to avoid them but it's not easy in Switzerland!

The site is small and in the acsi book but even high season it's not expensive. Superb views. As you drive up the valley you don't know which way to look it's so stunning.

We have a scooter so toured on that but the buses run right up to the site which is at the end of the valley road.

There are some pics and my thoughts on Switzerland on our website www.hankthetank.co.uk under blog, summer 2011 about half way down

a magical space


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Go to th etop of the page and click on "Articles"
Sub menu pops up.
Click on Members motorhome guides.


First guide is very good. I printed it off for or hols but ended up in France :? 

Dave p


----------



## Rosbotham

barryd said:


> We stayed at camping rutti at the foot of jungfrau and not far from laudenbrau where there are trains going everywhere if you have lots of spending money.


You been on the beer Barry, or is the legendary iphone autocorrect kicking in? That'd be Lauterbrunnen you mean I guess....

Though I do like the Rugenbrau...


----------



## barryd

Flipping iPhone thinks it can spell!

Sorry for the mistakes. 

No beer toniight that was last night!


----------



## ob1

Lazy Rancho a 'grotty' site? I don't think so and nor would scores of Caravan Club members who voted it their favourite European site a couple of years ago, they cannot all be wrong. You could say that some of the pitches are are on the small side but against that the site is immaculately kept and the washrooms are equal to any anywhere. The only downside I've ever heard of is the cost and that's more the fault of our lousy pound against the Swiss franc over the years. Are you sure that you are talking about the correct site Barryd?

Incidentally, I agree with ThursdaysChild regarding the Swiss TCS site. You could end up with a pitch right beside the river if your lucky although it's not fenced off from the public footpath.


----------



## ThursdaysChild

I think Barryd was referring to the TCS site. 

Agreed that Lazy Rancho is an immaculately kept site, but as with all things Swiss at the moment, it is horribly expensive for residents of both sterling and euro countries.
The flight of money from both legit and dodgy sources into the Swiss franc is great for the gnomes of Zurich, but is killing the livelihoods of those in the tourist and export businesses.


----------



## pneumatician

We looked at the TCS sit and thought it was not for us so carried on to Lazy Rancho again.
Also stayed at Manor Farm which is very good.

Steve


----------



## barryd

No sorry for the confusion. I was refering to the Tcs site by the river not lazy rancho which we never found. We looked at manor farm and they wanted thirty five pounds to park on a small strip of land behind reception. Never saw lazy rancho but from your guide ob1 which is superb it looks great but way pricey for me.


----------



## ob1

Ouch! My opologies for the misunderstanding Barryd. I indeed assumed (always a bad trait) that you were referring to the previous post to yours and knocking one of my favourite sites. I should really have known better.  

Ron


----------



## ThursdaysChild

Just did a price check on Jungfrau at Lauterbrunnen.

MH + 2 + EHU + Tax = £38.27 per night at today's nominal exchange rate.


----------



## pomme1

Camping Hobby next door to Lazy Rancho is also very good. It is run by a couple of fearsome Swiss ladies who keep the facilities beyond immaculate.


----------



## peedee

Its a while since we visited Switzerland but Interlaken is a good place to base yourself if you do not want to drive everywhere. You cannot of course drive to many of Switzerlands famous tourist spots and you will certainly miss some excellent trips by not taking these. Yes public transport is expensive but you can cut the cost by buying one of the many passes available. We stayed 13 nights at Lazy Rancho and purchased a 15 day Berner Oberland Regional Pass which gave 5 free days unlimited travel on the majority of routes on days of your choice and 50 percent discount on the other 10 days. Interlaken is a major hub on the Swiss integrated transport system and we used public transport nearly every day for touring and the cost of the passes was easily recovered in just two of the days.

There is a bus service into Interlaken withing easy walking distance of Lazy Rancho.

For more detail of our trip see our >Switerzerland web page<

peedee


----------



## barryd

Don't quote me on this but I'm sure I was talking to someone in Switzerland who had purchased these passes before leaving the uk and they got a huge discount. I might be wrong but maybe worth looking into.

Stunning place even if you don't so the train trips though.


----------



## Rosbotham

ThursdaysChild said:


> Just did a price check on Jungfrau at Lauterbrunnen.
> 
> MH + 2 + EHU + Tax = £38.27 per night at today's nominal exchange rate.


That sounds about right - I tend to work on approx CHF50/night for Camping Jungfrau (it's the exchange rate that's crippling rather than their pricing - I remember when it was CHF2.5:£1 not that long ago). It is an absolutely fantastic site, though - facilities are second-to-none and you're straight out into the mountains unlike the ones down at Interlaken.



BarryD said:


> Don't quote me on this but I'm sure I was talking to someone in Switzerland who had purchased these passes before leaving the uk and they got a huge discount. I might be wrong but maybe worth looking into.


I _think_ you're right but I'm not absolutely certain Barry. If nothing else, it pays to do internet research to work out for the particular set of days you'll be there and specific mountains you want to go up, whether it's better to get a Swisscard/pass (national), BO Regionalpass, or Jungfraupass. The main problem with buying in advance is the weather in Switzerland can be unpredictable, and it's a sod if you put your hand in your pocket in advance, only for everything to be in the clouds for the period you're there.

Incidentally on a slight change of topic, I always find it easier to get a vignette from the Swiss Travel Centre in London rather than faffing about getting one at the border. Not sure if you can get the >3.5 tonne derivative though.


----------



## barryd

When we left early July camping Rutti at the end of the jungfrau road had just come out of acsi season and I think there prices only went up to 30f but maybe it goes up again in august I don't know.

I forgot to buy our vignette for two days. Wizzed through the border on the motorway near Basel and were at luzern for 2 nights before I saw the In a garage and remebered!


----------



## IanA

Try here http://www.regiopass-berneroberland.ch/home-en/


----------



## darach

Thanks everyone for all your replies. Looking forward to going. Will look into the cost of train trips, but I think we probably wont prebook as in September you don't know what the weather will be like day to day.
Will report back on how we got on.
Thanks again to all
Derek


----------



## tri-peter

*Ticket prices Bernese Oberland Regional Pass*

Just Purchased from www.stc.co.uk

The deal was pay £146 for one adult 3/7 deal. But you get one free, so for the 2 of us it cost £146!!!
If I'd purchased in Switzerland it would have cost £388.

Its worth looking at this site for deals as I guess that they are trying to get over the issue of the poor exchange rate.

Cheers
Peter


----------



## darach

Thanks Peter for the information on the railways. Must get organised before we go. Thanks again 
Derek


----------

